# Il Milan contro Ravezzani.



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Settembre 2017)

Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Settembre 2017)

E io godo.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

Fanno bene. Si può criticare, per carità, ma questo è un vero e proprio accanimento.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Settembre 2017)

Passiamo alle cose legali.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Settembre 2017)

Che poi non vedo dove sia il problema del ventennioche dal punto di vista sociale, culturale è stato uno dei migliori periodi del nostro paese. Ravezzani zecca!


----------



## Sotiris (1 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.



è possibile sentire un video di quanto detto? dove posso giudicarlo?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è possibile sentire un video di quanto detto? dove posso giudicarlo?



Lo ha detto pochi minuti fa, quindi non saprei. Ovviamente con la sua solita arroganza, definendo dei ******* i tifosi milanisti che se la son presa.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

Tutti i giorni la stessa solfa, prima in un modo, poi in un altro, alla lunga stanca.

Evidentemente i nostri non mandano regali alle varie redazioni...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2017)

L'ho sentita in diretta (adesso che sto studiando li sento in sottofondo). Boh, non era una cosa grave a parer mio. Era ovviamente una battuta, sostanzialmente ha criticato i nostri per la megalomania ma niente di che. Mi sembra un atteggiamento sbagliato querelato a ogni fiato di vento.


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è possibile sentire un video di quanto detto? dove posso giudicarlo?



Se vai su youtube topcalcio 24 è sempre in diretta. Quindi puoi andare indietro di circa un 40 minuti (rispetto al mio messaggio) e vederlo


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho sentita in diretta (adesso che sto studiando li sento in sottofondo). Boh, non era una cosa grave a parer mio. Era ovviamente una battuta, sostanzialmente ha criticato i nostri per la megalomania ma niente di che. Mi sembra un atteggiamento sbagliato querelato a ogni fiato di vento.



Il fatto è che ogni scusa è buona per gettare fango. Il diritto di critica è sacrosanto, per carità. Ma quando è giornaliero, diventa puro accanimento mosso da interessi.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho sentita in diretta (adesso che sto studiando li sento in sottofondo). Boh, non era una cosa grave a parer mio. Era ovviamente una battuta, sostanzialmente ha criticato i nostri per la megalomania ma niente di che. Mi sembra un atteggiamento sbagliato querelato a ogni fiato di vento.



Un fiato di vento ieri, uno oggi, uno domani....e viene fuori una burrasca.


----------



## addox (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni la stessa solfa, prima in un modo, poi in un altro, alla lunga stanca.
> 
> Evidentemente i nostri non mandano regali alle varie redazioni...



Regali e veline. Ovviamente è quello il vero problema, otre a qualche vedova del crapa pelada.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se vai su youtube topcalcio 24 è sempre in diretta. Quindi puoi andare indietro di circa un 40 minuti (rispetto al mio messaggio) e vederlo



grazie mille


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

addox ha scritto:


> Regali e veline. Ovviamente è quello il vero problema, otre a qualche vedova del crapa pelada.



Ne sono convintissimo.

E sono altrettanto convinto che sull'altra sponda del naviglio siano molto molto generosi...


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> grazie mille



Cioè così puoi vedere Suma e Ravezzani che ne discutono. La frase di Ravezzani penso sia di oggi pomeriggio


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che ogni scusa è buona per gettare fango. Il diritto di critica è sacrosanto, per carità. Ma quando è giornaliero, diventa puro accanimento mosso da interessi.





Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Un fiato di vento ieri, uno oggi, uno domani....e viene fuori una burrasca.



Però per dire due giorni fa hanno ridicolizzato Zang per le canzoni, non mi pare che abbiano fatto niente quelli dell'inter. Sono buffoni per definizione (nel senso letterale del termine), lasciamo fare.


----------



## Black (1 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.



giustissimo! hanno tutto il mio appoggio. Che poi Ravezzani quello di Tolisso e Nianggolan già all'Inter? che pagliaccio!

a tutti questi criticoni darei appuntamento tra 3-4 anni e vediamo dove sarà il Milan


----------



## Crox93 (1 Settembre 2017)

A me pare una cosa molto grave e di cattivissimo gusto paragonare la locandina ad un manifesto fascista.
Giuste le vie legali


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2017)

Quasi ovunque per l'Inter si commenta con aria dimessa senza alcun sarcasmo e frecciatine. Per il Milan sempre e solo sarcasmo, battutine e insinuazioni.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (1 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che poi non vedo dove sia il problema del ventennioche dal punto di vista sociale, culturale è stato uno dei migliori periodi del nostro paese. Ravezzani zecca!



Per fortuna in società invece c'è chi si vergogna di venir accostato al complice di uno dei più grandi genocidi dell'umanità.


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Settembre 2017)

Comunque Suma dice: "Guadagnini mi ha detto che usando la parola regalo ho dato un'idea di autocelebrazione che non era assolutamente l'idea della società, che invece voleva dare un'idea di condivisione".


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quasi ovunque per l'Inter si commenta con aria dimessa senza alcun sarcasmo e frecciatine. Per il Milan sempre e solo sarcasmo, battutine e insinuazioni.



E chiediti il perchè...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho sentita in diretta (adesso che sto studiando li sento in sottofondo). Boh, non era una cosa grave a parer mio. Era ovviamente una battuta, sostanzialmente ha criticato i nostri per la megalomania ma niente di che. Mi sembra un atteggiamento sbagliato querelato a ogni fiato di vento.


Hanno già detto abbastanza, mi sembra.


----------



## krull (1 Settembre 2017)

Direi che una trasmissione che va in diretta nazionale non si può permettere di dire certe cose. Giusto, in questo caso, mettere uno STOP a questa gente finanziata in modi oscuri


----------



## patriots88 (1 Settembre 2017)

che mentecatto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Premettendo che quella trasmissione è un circo e non bisognerebbe scendere ai loro livelli.

La copertina non è molto piaciuta nemmeno a me, un po' una caduta di stile. Ma non certo perché ricorda il ventennio


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E chiediti il perchè...



Ma va bene così, non fanno altro che compattare società, tifosi e giocatori. 

Va anche bene sentire da alcuni come Padovan che l'Inter se la gioca per lo scudetto. Mettano pressioni agli altri e a noi ci riservino poche considerazioni. Anzi, speriamo di diventare antipatici come la Juventus che sarebbe un buon segno.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Premettendo che quella trasmissione è un circo e non bisognerebbe scendere ai loro livelli.
> 
> La copertina non è molto piaciuta nemmeno a me, un po' una caduta di stile. Ma non certo perché ricorda il ventennio



Si sono ispirati a questa


----------



## krull (1 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Si sono ispirati a questa



Appunto. Nulla a che vedere col fascio. Bestia Ravezzani chi ospita e pregherei tutti di non guardarlo piú


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Si sono ispirati a questa



Si ma io lo so benissimo. Ma infatti non dovremmo scendere ai loro livelli. Va bene per sky ma per telelombardia...


----------



## Sotiris (1 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Cioè così puoi vedere Suma e Ravezzani che ne discutono. La frase di Ravezzani penso sia di oggi pomeriggio



sì, sto vedendo, c'è Ravezzani che interviene in diretta, cita la frase che avrebbe detto sulla locandina da ventennio, purtroppo non ho sentito in diretta la frase ancora e il contesto.

grazie ancora.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.



E farebbero benissimo. Queste continue frecciatine ed illazioni alla lunga hanno veramente stancato.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.



Mamma come godo. E ora passiamo alle cose legali


----------



## sballotello (1 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.



era ora. giusto cosi


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2017)

Pure Russodecerame che percula Campopiano  

Russodecerame che per non azzeccare nessuna notizia di mercato (_Manolas è dell'Inter cit._), si mette a correggere gli altri sugli ingaggi, che comunque non azzecca ugualmente (vedi Donnarumma).


----------



## krull (1 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Comunque Suma dice: "Guadagnini mi ha detto che usando la parola regalo ho dato un'idea di autocelebrazione che non era assolutamente l'idea della società, che invece voleva dare un'idea di condivisione".



Ho la sensazione che Suma non sia troppo gradito alla nuova dirigenza.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che Suma non sia troppo gradito alla nuova dirigenza.



Ho avuto la stessa sensazione anch'io rivedendo quei 10 minuti di trasmissione.
Non credo Suma durerà molto.
E' in una posizione scomoda e Ravezzani l'ha messo in difficoltà lodandolo.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Settembre 2017)

Era ora


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che Suma non sia troppo gradito alla nuova dirigenza.



Stessa sensazione. E' un uomo troppo legato allo stile di galliani e berlusconi, in una società che guarda avanti come questa non c'entra nulla


----------



## krull (1 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ho avuto la stessa sensazione anch'io rivedendo quei 10 minuti di trasmissione.
> Non credo Suma durerà molto.
> E' in una posizione scomoda e Ravezzani l'ha messo in difficoltà lodandolo.



Mi gireresti il link in pvt almeno vedo se con il video cambio opinione per favore.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Stessa sensazione. E' un uomo troppo legato allo stile di galliani e berlusconi, in una società che guarda avanti come questa non c'entra nulla



Esatto, credo verrà silurato nel giro di 1 o 2 anni


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2017)

Campopiano ha detto che ci saranno provvedimenti anche per Pecoruiu. Godo. Viscidi maledetti


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2017)

La feccia più feccia della tv, un non uomo, schifoso verme.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Era ora! Questi qua sono MESI che vanno facendo allusioni, battutine e sarcasmo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che poi non vedo dove sia il problema del ventennioche dal punto di vista sociale, culturale è stato uno dei migliori periodi del nostro paese. Ravezzani zecca!



C'eri?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2017)

Lo ripeto nuovamente , basta non guardarli e non nominarli mai più .

Sono zecche da estirpare


----------



## __king george__ (2 Settembre 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> C'eri?


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2017)

Ravezzani ha litigato su twitter con Guadagnini, non sapendo che fosse un fake


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto nuovamente , basta non guardarli e non nominarli mai più .
> 
> Sono zecche da estirpare



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che poi non vedo dove sia il problema del ventennioche dal punto di vista sociale, culturale è stato uno dei migliori periodi del nostro paese. Ravezzani zecca!



Se ti avesse letto quel povero uomo di mio nonno ti starebbe rincorrendo con la ciabatta e la bocca piena di bestemmie.


----------



## krull (2 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ho avuto la stessa sensazione anch'io rivedendo quei 10 minuti di trasmissione.
> Non credo Suma durerà molto.
> E' in una posizione scomoda e Ravezzani l'ha messo in difficoltà lodandolo.



Si. Guadagnini deve avergli detto qualcosa. Più che altro se il giorno prima i social hanno scatenato l'inferno circa l'opportunità di un eventuale autocelebrazione Guadagnini se né accorto e quella locandina "non prevista" poteva mettere in cattiva luce una gestione dell'evento condotta in maniera puramente didascalica fino a quel momento


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2017)

Che poi la locandina è anche carina e simpatica, per Suma è stato bravo fintanto che non ha chiesto scusa per l'immagine


----------



## krull (2 Settembre 2017)

Non capisco l'atteggiamento dimesso di Suma al cospetto di Ravezzani durante la telefonata di piagnisteo in diretta. Gli ha permesso di vomitare vittimismo patetico senza intervenire mai nè controbattere in nulla. In pratica gli ha fatto fare un monologo dove faceva apparire Guadagnini come un guappo di strada che lo ha minacciato di denuncia. Non ha detto nulla Suma. Penso sia il caso di fargli capire che non é piú il caso di andare lí perché un attacco del genere senza un minimo di reazione poteva apparire come un avvallo alle farneticazioni di Ravezzani.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha detto che ci saranno provvedimenti anche per Pecoruiu. Godo. Viscidi maledetti



Questa è la migliore notizia che potessi leggere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2017)

Ruiu ha oltrepassato ogni limite, è ora che ne risponda in qualche sede. Non è che uno può sempre dire ciò che vuole senza fornire prove, altrimenti finisce la civiltà.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha detto che ci saranno provvedimenti anche per Pecoruiu. Godo. Viscidi maledetti



Bene, quello devono proprio metterlo a tacere: la sua missione quotidiana è sparare a zero sulla nuova società; il suo atteggiamento ricorda quello di alcuni giapponesi superstiti della 2a guerra mondiale che non sapevano che il conflitto era terminato da decenni. Lui fa uguale, una delle vedove del gallo. E su calciomercato.com prende tanti di quegli insulti senza evidentemente stancarsi, che fa pensare a un caso di masochismo senza speranza. Penoso.


----------



## Casnop (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni la stessa solfa, prima in un modo, poi in un altro, alla lunga stanca.
> 
> Evidentemente i nostri non mandano regali alle varie redazioni...


Chiaro.


----------



## Casnop (2 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho sentita in diretta (adesso che sto studiando li sento in sottofondo). Boh, non era una cosa grave a parer mio. Era ovviamente una battuta, sostanzialmente ha criticato i nostri per la megalomania ma niente di che. Mi sembra un atteggiamento sbagliato querelato a ogni fiato di vento.


Condivisibile. La reazione istintiva dei nostri denuncia un atteggiamento quasi fanciullesco, puro ed incontaminato verso quelle che appaiono sottili provocazioni dei media. Come abbiamo detto, occorrerà farci l'abitudine, esse non si fermeranno con delle semplici iniziative legali. Guadagnini, che è una vecchia volpe del giornalismo, lo sa benissimo e farebbe bene ad acculturare in questo senso gli amici cinesi, i quali, d'altro canto, risponderebbero con Mao Tse Tung: molti nemici, molto onore.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2017)

Io onestamente non condivido queste polemiche della società, stiamo parlando di un programma televisivo di telelombardia, chi se ne frega di ravezzani


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2017)

Che poi è strana la scena editoriale che hanno fatto, hanno scelto che il nuovo Milan deve essere attaccato sempre e comunque a prescindere, nonostante questo li porti a perdere pubblico e spettatori che tifano Milan

Che poi accusare Fassone e Mirabelli di essere autocelebrativi e continuare a sostenere la grandezza di Galliani che era l'ego fatto a persona è ridicolo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2017)

.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (2 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Comunque Suma dice: "Guadagnini mi ha detto che usando la parola regalo ho dato un'idea di autocelebrazione che non era assolutamente l'idea della società, che invece voleva dare un'idea di condivisione".



E' che Suma non riesce proprio a non essere adulatorio, è nella sua natura. "Fedele alla linea anche quando non c'è " cit.
Comunque sull'evento dell'altra sera, idea in sé apprezzabile, ma errata nei tempi e nella comunicazione c'è stata una presa di coscienza in società evidentemente, e si sta correndo ai ripari per evitare altre simili cadute. Bravi


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (2 Settembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Condivisibile. La reazione istintiva dei nostri denuncia un atteggiamento quasi fanciullesco, puro ed incontaminato verso quelle che appaiono sottili provocazioni dei media. Come abbiamo detto, occorrerà farci l'abitudine, esse non si fermeranno con delle semplici iniziative legali. Guadagnini, che è una vecchia volpe del giornalismo, lo sa benissimo e farebbe bene ad acculturare in questo senso gli amici cinesi, i quali, d'altro canto, risponderebbero con Mao Tse Tung: molti nemici, molto onore.


Non credo proprio fosse Mao....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.



fanno bene a reagire, la stragrande maggioranza dei sedicenti giornalisti sportivi sul nuovo corso del milan ha sempre fatto disinformazione:

all'inizio i cinesi non esistevano

poi i cinesi si palesano e loro iniziano a dire che sono poveri e che al max avrebbero speso 50 mil sul mercato (l'emblema di questo pensiero è l'ormai famigerata intervista a caressa) 

hanno sempre sostenuto che keita e donnarumma non volevano il milan perchè non soddisfatti del progetto, quando in realtà erano questione legate alle polpette e a mio avviso mirabelli ha fatto bene a dire in pubblico come stavano realmente le cose

hanno sempre sminuito i nostri acquisti dicendo che mancava il top che musaccio era scarso, rodriguez niente di che, kessie in realtà aveva 30 anni, che conti non si sarebbe ripetuto da terzino perchè non ha mai giocato in quel ruolo

dopo l'acquisto inaspettato del top bonucci hanno iniziato a tirar fuori la storia delle fidejussioni che il milan sarebbe fallito e sarebbe finito nelle mani di eliott (i più ridicoli su questo punto sono stati la d'amico e pallotta)


----------



## Casnop (2 Settembre 2017)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio fosse Mao....


Lo so, amico mio. È la migliore sintesi di un pensiero morale di Mao, espresso in un suo famoso discorso. Lo riportiamo per esteso: "Per quel che ci riguarda, si tratti di un individuo, di un partito, di un esercito o di una scuola, io credo che la mancanza di attacchi da parte del nemico contro di noi sia una cattiva cosa, poiché significa che noi facciamo causa comune col nemico. Se siamo attaccati dal nemico, è una buona cosa, poiché ciò dimostra che abbiamo tracciato una linea di demarcazione nettissima tra noi e il nemico. Se esso ci attacca violentemente, dipingendoci con i colori più cupi e denigrando tutto quello che facciamo, si tratta di una cosa ancora migliore, poiché ciò dimostra non solo che abbiamo stabilito una linea di demarcazione netta tra il nemico e noi, ma anche che abbiamo conseguito notevoli successi nel nostro lavoro". 
I cinesi sono così: hanno un sano senso della inimicizia. Nulla di personale, ecco perché più profonda.


----------



## ultràinside (2 Settembre 2017)

Ho visto il video della telefonata di Ravezzani...
La cosa che mi ha dato più fastidio, quando Suma gli dice: molti tifosi ci sono rimasti male... e lui che risponde: chi se ne frega se alcuni ******* ci sono rimasti male... no comment !
Ieri Ravezzani rispondeva in twitter a Guadagnini, peccato fosse un profilo fake, quando glielo hanno fatto notare, a risposto: fatto bene però


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lo so, amico mio. È la migliore sintesi di un pensiero morale di Mao, espresso in un suo famoso discorso. Lo riportiamo per esteso: "Per quel che ci riguarda, si tratti di un individuo, di un partito, di un esercito o di una scuola, io credo che la mancanza di attacchi da parte del nemico contro di noi sia una cattiva cosa, poiché significa che noi facciamo causa comune col nemico. Se siamo attaccati dal nemico, è una buona cosa, poiché ciò dimostra che abbiamo tracciato una linea di demarcazione nettissima tra noi e il nemico. Se esso ci attacca violentemente, dipingendoci con i colori più cupi e denigrando tutto quello che facciamo, si tratta di una cosa ancora migliore, poiché ciò dimostra non solo che abbiamo stabilito una linea di demarcazione netta tra il nemico e noi, ma anche che abbiamo conseguito notevoli successi nel nostro lavoro".
> I cinesi sono così: hanno un sano senso della inimicizia. Nulla di personale, ecco perché più profonda.



Molto bello e calzante, te lo rubo sia a te che a Mao


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (2 Settembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lo so, amico mio. È la migliore sintesi di un pensiero morale di Mao, espresso in un suo famoso discorso. Lo riportiamo per esteso: "Per quel che ci riguarda, si tratti di un individuo, di un partito, di un esercito o di una scuola, io credo che la mancanza di attacchi da parte del nemico contro di noi sia una cattiva cosa, poiché significa che noi facciamo causa comune col nemico. Se siamo attaccati dal nemico, è una buona cosa, poiché ciò dimostra che abbiamo tracciato una linea di demarcazione nettissima tra noi e il nemico. Se esso ci attacca violentemente, dipingendoci con i colori più cupi e denigrando tutto quello che facciamo, si tratta di una cosa ancora migliore, poiché ciò dimostra non solo che abbiamo stabilito una linea di demarcazione netta tra il nemico e noi, ma anche che abbiamo conseguito notevoli successi nel nostro lavoro".
> I cinesi sono così: hanno un sano senso della inimicizia. Nulla di personale, ecco perché più profonda.


----------



## Cenzo (2 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Fabio Ravezzani, in diretta telefonica a topcalcio, Fabio Guadagnini, con una telefonata lo ha avvisato che stanno vagliando l'ipotesi di passare per vie legali, per quanto detto durante la trasmissione del pomeriggio, riguardo la locandina comparsa ieri all'APACF show, definendola una foto del ventennio e altre battutine che evidentemente non sono piaciute in società.



Hanno anche detto riferendosi all'immagine delle 11 cose formali: "lasciate perdere che l'ha fatta Campopiano" e poi ancora "devono grattare la pancia ad un certo tipo di tifosi"....


----------



## Therealsalva (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che poi non vedo dove sia il problema del ventennioche dal punto di vista sociale, culturale è stato uno dei migliori periodi del nostro paese. Ravezzani zecca!



Paludi bonificate, treni che passavano in orario... strano che nessuno abbia voluto rifarlo... adesso con questa democrazia non si riesce ad andare avanti


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Paludi bonificate, treni che passavano in orario... strano che nessuno abbia voluto rifarlo... adesso con questa democrazia non si riesce ad andare avanti



ed ecco le solite battutine da chi si crede di essere simpatico.
I miei nonni quel periodo l'hanno vissuto e sebbene non siano affatto di destra mi hanno sempre detto di come si stava bene tra il 1920 ed il 1940. 
Addiriturra mi hanno detto che i soldati nazisti d guadia nei vari paesini passavano del cibo a noi italiani e che si comportavano benissimo(ovviamente se qualcuno tenttva di scappare lo ammazzavano ma erano solo casi rari)..
I problemi sono iniziati con i partigiani che erano dei propri e veri delinquenti.


----------



## Therealsalva (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ed ecco le solite battutine da chi si crede di essere simpatico.
> I miei nonni quel periodo l'hanno vissuto e sebbene non siano affatto di destra mi hanno sempre detto di come si stava bene tra il 1920 ed il 1940.
> Addiriturra mi hanno detto che i soldati nazisti d guadia nei vari paesini passavano del cibo a noi italiani e che si comportavano benissimo *(ovviamente se qualcuno tenttva di scappare lo ammazzavano ma erano solo casi rari)..*
> I problemi sono iniziati con i partigiani che erano dei propri e veri delinquenti.



Guarda, non mi interessa stare a discutere con nessuno di questi argomenti perché sono convinto che sia tossico per la mia psiche, ma se non ti sei reso conto di quello che hai scritto mi dispiace, non so che altro dirti


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ed ecco le solite battutine da chi si crede di essere simpatico.
> I miei nonni quel periodo l'hanno vissuto e sebbene non siano affatto di destra mi hanno sempre detto di come si stava bene tra il 1920 ed il 1940.
> Addiriturra mi hanno detto che i soldati nazisti d guadia nei vari paesini passavano del cibo a noi italiani e che si comportavano benissimo(ovviamente se qualcuno tenttva di scappare lo ammazzavano ma erano solo casi rari)..
> I problemi sono iniziati con i partigiani che erano dei propri e veri delinquenti.



Parla solo di cose successe dal 99 in poi, per favore.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Parla solo di cose successe dal 99 in poi, per favore.



Io parlo per quello che so. La storia mi affascina molto, la studio e spesso parlo con gli anziani che incontro per sapere di piu.
Tutti gli anziani delle mie parti mi hanno confermato quello che mi hanno detto i miei nonni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se ti avesse letto quel povero uomo di mio nonno ti starebbe rincorrendo con la ciabatta e la bocca piena di bestemmie.



Il mio prozio invece no in quanto fu vittima di quel periodo "meraviglioso" 
Mia nonna addirittura si é comprata un secondo loculo dove essere seppellita dopo che in quello sopra di lei era stato tumulato uno che durante il periodo meraviglioso faceva da delatore verso polizia e tedeschi nei confronti di conoaesani non allineati e due di questi per tale motivo sono stati fucilati.

Passiamo oltre va.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ed ecco le solite battutine da chi si crede di essere simpatico.
> I miei nonni quel periodo l'hanno vissuto e sebbene non siano affatto di destra mi hanno sempre detto di come si stava bene tra il 1920 ed il 1940.
> Addiriturra mi hanno detto che i soldati nazisti d guadia nei vari paesini passavano del cibo a noi italiani e che si comportavano benissimo(ovviamente se qualcuno tenttva di scappare lo ammazzavano ma erano solo casi rari)..
> I problemi sono iniziati con i partigiani che erano dei propri e veri delinquenti.



Ti prego vivamente di smetterla con queste cavolate. C'é gente che per questi simpaticoni ha morti in casa, non si puó tollerare una bestialitá come le tue afdemazioni.

Stai andando troppo oltre, una cavolata si, ma poi si esagera (oltre che commettere un reato, dato che l'apologia del fascismo per ora in italia per fortuna lo é)

Ai moderatori raccomando di censurare frasi che si configurano come un reato pubblicate su questo forum


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Settembre 2017)

Rimanete in topic.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lo so, amico mio. È la migliore sintesi di un pensiero morale di Mao, espresso in un suo famoso discorso. Lo riportiamo per esteso: "Per quel che ci riguarda, si tratti di un individuo, di un partito, di un esercito o di una scuola, io credo che la mancanza di attacchi da parte del nemico contro di noi sia una cattiva cosa, poiché significa che noi facciamo causa comune col nemico. Se siamo attaccati dal nemico, è una buona cosa, poiché ciò dimostra che abbiamo tracciato una linea di demarcazione nettissima tra noi e il nemico. Se esso ci attacca violentemente, dipingendoci con i colori più cupi e denigrando tutto quello che facciamo, si tratta di una cosa ancora migliore, poiché ciò dimostra non solo che abbiamo stabilito una linea di demarcazione netta tra il nemico e noi, ma anche che abbiamo conseguito notevoli successi nel nostro lavoro".
> I cinesi sono così: hanno un sano senso della inimicizia. Nulla di personale, ecco perché più profonda.



Illuminante


----------



## Igniorante (2 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo facciano chiudere quel cesso di trasmissione, almeno per qualche settimana.
Comunque non sbaglia, secondo me, chi ipotizza regalini dei cugini... Stiamo parlando di una società che ha elargito decine di milioni di commissioni a Joorabchian.


----------

